# A question about canaries



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Remember my guest from last year? http://talkbudgies.com/showthread.php?t=134154
It's Leon the crested canary and my friend brought him to me this year as well, until she comes back from vacation 
I have a question for those who know about canary care. I have canary seed mix and I put some veggies (spinach, lettuce) which he loves to eat. What else should I give him to eat and it's safe for them?
Do budgies and canaries have the same nutrition (as for veggies and fruit) ?
Here's Leon (he still hates cameras  )


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Despina, I used to have canaries and even bred them a few times many years ago. 
Yes, the diet is pretty much the same, apart from the different seed mix appropriate for canaries, you can give them the same veggies and fruit as you give the budgies. But be aware their beaks are significantly different so for carrots, you would need chop them more thinly so he is able to eat it better, same goes for apple slices. They can even eat the same kind egg food.
Depending on the canary type, I would also give a supplement for the red factor canaries to make their plumage change colour to a more rich orange almost red colour. If Leon's owner doesn't give this supplement to change feather colour, you also don't need to give it to him, or your friend may not recognize Leon!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hahaha the red Leon! I can easily imagine her facial expression if she sees her Leon red! 
Thanks Ana! Now I can give all birds the same veggies and fruit! I'll go to the local pet store and ask about supplements! 
It's nice having 4 birds again


----------



## woodsy (Jul 16, 2014)

I love Canaries, unfortunately I can never get them to live more then 3yrs. My English budgie "Crumpet" shared a large cage with my Water Slager song canary. My canary died several months ago, but Crumpet can mimic his song perfectly, it's kinda nice having a canary singing budgie. I love having a song canary in the house but my budgie does such a good job with the song, that I haven't felt the need to get another canary.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

woodsy said:


> I love Canaries, unfortunately I can never get them to live more then 3yrs. My English budgie "Crumpet" shared a large cage with my Water Slager song canary. My canary died several months ago, but Crumpet can mimic his song perfectly, it's kinda nice having a canary singing budgie. I love having a song canary in the house but my budgie does such a good job with the song, that I haven't felt the need to get another canary.


Yes, sadly canaries aren't as sturdy as budgies and they are also generally more nervous around people and even other species of birds. I find it better to cage them separately from other species, either one male alone in a cage or a male/female pair per cage.
Same gendered canaries caged together are very much prone to fighting and unlike budgies, two male canaries can be quite vicious and things can end up quite badly for them....


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I think that canaries should be only with other canaries in the same cage, not other species. Males can fight to death when they are caged together.
Leon is in a separate cage in my balcony and my budgies are in 2 cages, because I couldn't have 2 hens and 1 male in one cage. Sure thing they have room here!


----------



## exile (Jul 18, 2014)

I started my fairly recent, rekindled love of fids with a red factored, male, canary and two yellow females. I love to hear the male break into song each morning and throughout the day. I won't be giving up my canaries anytime soon. Love em!

The male loves diced apples and cherries and the females will eat the fruit too. They all seem to love peppers, Jalapenos, Chile peppers, and Bell peppers. The females like spinach, and they all love broccoli. 

As was suggested before, you can try most any fruits and veggies your budgies like. Enjoy your vacationing canary!......Tom


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

exile said:


> I started my fairly recent, rekindled love of fids with a red factored, male, canary and two yellow females. I love to hear the male break into song each morning and throughout the day. I won't be giving up my canaries anytime soon. Love em!
> 
> The male loves diced apples and cherries and the females will eat the fruit too. They all seem to love peppers, Jalapenos, Chile peppers, and Bell peppers. The females like spinach, and they all love broccoli.
> 
> As was suggested before, you can try most any fruits and veggies your budgies like. Enjoy your vacationing canary!......Tom


Awww Thomas this is a stunning male you have there! I love this red colour! I didn't thought of peppers, thanks for the idea! I put a slice of apple in the morning and he ate it(now it's afternoon)!
I love canaries too and I'll have one crested like Leon sometime in the future..


----------

